# U perm shot with high speed camera



## badmephisto (Jun 11, 2009)

I was doing a project course last semester during which I had access to a high speed camera that could shoot at up to 10 000 images per second. Here is a short clip of me doing a U perm, that normally lasts about 1.3 seconds.

anyway, check out those particles flying out on first RU'! Crazy!


----------



## Dene (Jun 11, 2009)

Whoa that was cool! Your cube looks really loose when you put it down.


----------



## teller (Jun 11, 2009)

10,000 fps?! Holy high-end equipment, Batman!

Neat!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. That was pretty cool. I'll have to agree that it did look loose.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 11, 2009)

You pay for the flight to Canada, I'll pay for the camera when I buy it from you.


----------



## FaNtAsYDeAlEr (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish i had access to a high speed camera. very nice btw


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 11, 2009)

I've been meph-blocked.
That must make me popular, yeah.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 11, 2009)

I remember seeing a full solve of one of the Japanese cubers shot in something close to 10,000. It took almost 5 minutes to complete a 10 second solve. It was really cool to see every motion slowed down to a crawl.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I remember seeing a full solve of one of the Japanese cubers shot in something close to 10,000. It took almost 5 minutes to complete a 10 second solve. It was really cool to see every motion slowed down to a crawl.




LOL, imagine if someone who doesn't read the movie description/title first...
"HAHA SO SLOW IT ONLY TAKES ME 2 MINUTES!!!" *figures out it was slowed down 3000 times* "UUUHHH..."

When I was watching this, I was thinking, if you could get it so there were NO pauses in your algs (like in the video, there was like a 1 second pause there...) even for just your PLL's, how fast could you get?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

that's sweet!


----------



## Novriil (Jun 11, 2009)

Niceee...


WE WANT MORE!  It's a good way to learn fingertricks and some shortcuts maybe.


----------



## enigmahack (Jun 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I remember seeing a full solve of one of the Japanese cubers shot in something close to 10,000. It took almost 5 minutes to complete a 10 second solve. It was really cool to see every motion slowed down to a crawl.



That would have been awesome to see...


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 11, 2009)

particles=awesomeness


----------



## Novriil (Jun 12, 2009)

You should do R perm too  I would be interested to that  

If you can then you should do more of them. Every PLL?


----------



## SRV88bluescuber (Jun 12, 2009)

This is sweet, Badmephisto! You continue to be ahead of the curve for cube related videos! I love the show "Time Warp" on the Discovery channel and have always wanted to see a slow motion solve from a speedcuber. I vote for Badmephisto to go on the show. Anyone else agrees, say I.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jun 12, 2009)

No offense to badmephisto but I would like to see Nakajima do it


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 13, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> No offense to badmephisto but I would like to see Nakajima do it



One of Breandan's 31 second time attacks would be way more interesting.

EDIT: Here is the video of a 10.95 solve by Tomy shot with a high-speed camera and shown in slow motion, thanks to Harris for finding and posting it here.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 13, 2009)

Very nice you guys. Maybe have instant replays at competitions? Prettiest solve contest? Analysts breaking down the flaws?

The potential is there...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2009)

I think it would be cool to see a pop with that.


----------



## cpt.Justice (Jun 13, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Prettiest solve contest?



This already exists, it's called FMC


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 13, 2009)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Very nice you guys. Maybe have instant replays at competitions? Prettiest solve contest? Analysts breaking down the flaws?
> 
> The potential is there...


Great idea! I will definitely institute this if you can bring me 8 high-speed cameras (and preferably 8 laptops) to the next Stanford competition.


----------



## badmephisto (Jun 13, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> No offense to badmephisto but I would like to see Nakajima do it



lol none taken! me too! 

that video you just posted is pretty nice too! Its hard to see what he is doing but ah well... you can see sooo many mistakes on this speed! Like over turns, bad regrips, you can see it all! crazy


----------

